# now here is some shooting !!



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

http://www.natuxo.com/videos-chasse/sauer-202-84169.html


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

I finally found my "Long Lost Son" and he shoots as good as his Old Man.... Well almost.... LMAO. Great Video.:evilsmile FRANK


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

you didn't recognize.......Me?


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Fiji,

As I recall when I met you, you had quite afew years on that young lad. ROFLMAO.... :evilsmile FRANK


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

that's called ... "experience"


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Ummmm Yeah OK....rotest_e


----------



## .jj. (Oct 6, 2011)

wow thats pretty cool, that would be a lot of fun.


----------



## bigbuckalum (Jan 15, 2009)

that would be so much fun, i would like to see the hog count rise but not have the destruction they cause. it would be a great sport to get into and push.


----------

